# Baron from Hell



## snoplow (Apr 22, 2006)

Went through 2 Ti Gold kits and 2 blanks to get this thing done. All through stupid mistakes on my part! I hope I sell it and never see it again.


----------



## jeff (Apr 22, 2006)

Roy - server does not like parentheses in filenames. I fixed for you.


----------



## Dario (Apr 22, 2006)

Looks well worth whatever you went through.  That is one nice looking pen!

What wood did you use?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 22, 2006)

Looks fine from here. What happened with the Murphy's?


----------



## pete00 (Apr 22, 2006)

turned out to be a great looking pen...


----------



## knottyharry (Apr 22, 2006)

Very nice looking pen.
Even with all the trouble it caused you.
Harry


----------



## gerryr (Apr 22, 2006)

Great looking pen.  What is the wood?


----------



## arjudy (Apr 22, 2006)

Outstanding!!!  I would probably keep that one for my self.


----------



## snoplow (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks guys, it's Angle cut Cocobolo. During assembly I destroyed one of the plastic couplers, and then ruined the other and the bottom barrel while taking it apart. I then proceeded to leave the black threaded coupler of the center ring, and had to destroy the ring to get it apart. The first blank was even prettier.


----------



## challagan (Apr 22, 2006)

Beautiful pen, If I had to guess, I would have guessed desert iron wood. That Coco is sweet looking.

Corey


----------



## chigdon (Apr 22, 2006)

I think it is a great looking pen as well but I would say to sell it.  Sometimes I can't wait to get rid of those cursed pens even when they are as beautiful as this one.


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 22, 2006)

Looks very nice. Don't you hate when the stupid mistakes are made! I don't mind making new mistakes becuase I can learn from them, but it really ticks me off when I make a mistake that I knew better than to do. []


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 23, 2006)

I wish my mistakes came out looking that good.

jim


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Apr 23, 2006)

Roy, The pen looks great, keep up the good work.  

When things like that happen you just have to accept the fact that education costs money.  You could have taken pen turning classes someplace and paid them $50-75 to teach you how to make that pen.  But you would not have had the experiance you had with the errors and the dammage taking them apart.  Sure it cost you a little but you learned some things that will stick in your head for a looonnngggg time.  

It does sound like you need a little guidance in how to take a pen back apart when you make a mistake in assembly.  Why don't you post here what you did, step by step.  I think you will find a number of people that will give you some guidance, should you need it again.  I have made the same errors you discribe but had no trouble correcting them.  You are missing something in your education.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snoplow_
> <br />Thanks guys, it's Angle cut Cocobolo. During assembly I destroyed one of the plastic couplers, and then ruined the other and the bottom barrel while taking it apart. I then proceeded to leave the black threaded coupler of the center ring, and had to destroy the ring to get it apart. The first blank was even prettier.



   I don't know how you destroyed the coupler during assembly, but I'll guess you weren't using a pen press. They sure make things easier and more accurate. Leaving out the threaded coupler on the center ring seems to be an infectious malady. I have done it more than once and have seen numerous comments about others forgetting it also. Dunno why, it's there and the instructions show how to put it in but that thing is sure jinxed and left out more than we all probably admit. Destroying to disassemble means you need some large diameter drifts to save your parts next time.


----------



## jwoodwright (Apr 23, 2006)

Roy, nice looking pen.  Wow!  what you went through...  I've made my mistakes and I'm sure there are ones out there waiting for me...

Hopefully, you get a good price and the pen goes away. 

Of course, I will take it off your hands so you don't have to look at it![][][}][:I][:0]


----------



## snoplow (Apr 23, 2006)

I use my drill press as a pen press. I turned several hardwood "rams" in various lenghts and diameters. It works really well. I could give excuses for my errors, but it boils down to getting careless. The coupler problem was caused by not cleaning up the inside of the brass well enough. I crushed the couplers by trying to force it down a dirty tube. I used my transfer punch set for dissasembly but it was in there so tight there was no way it was coming back out. The center band problem was just a brain fart. I don't know how one would get the band back off without damage. The walls of the tube and the band coupler are flush with each other and there's nothing to pound against. Maybe someone has a method. If so I hope they post it here. A little more patience on my part would be a "good thing".


----------



## woodwish (Apr 23, 2006)

Roy,  nice looking pen even it was frustrating to make.  When I make mistakes and come on here for advice for next time it's a good thing.  When it is due to operator error, and I have no one to blame it on ("sun was in my eyes" "the dog was barking" or "too much coffee") it really bugs me!  I could also use more of the patience thing, and I am working on that very impatiently. [8D]


----------



## thewishman (Apr 23, 2006)

Beautiful end result. The angle cut cocbolo is so pretty.


----------



## csb333 (Apr 23, 2006)

It looks great~ the end justifys the means !


----------



## jdavis (Apr 24, 2006)

Been there too. Looks good


----------



## byounghusband (Apr 24, 2006)

Roy,


----------



## byounghusband (Apr 24, 2006)

Roy,
I feel your pain!!  I burned three pen kits and two wood kits when I did my Christian Flag Pen......[V] 
Coupler bands backwards, black threaded cap insert forgotten the first time around.  And without a decent punch set, destroyed the first blank all together.  Second time around, same first mistake.[!] 
Almost $100 down the drain before I got it right.  

Now I go R*E*A*L*L*Y  S*L*O*O*O*O*O*O*W*W*W*W when I do a Baron. Works like a charm now.....


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 24, 2006)

Beautiful Baron, Roy. I've used my transfer punches to remove the CB from Barons on more than one occassion and not had a problem. First remove the finial if it's installed. Then just make sure that the punch you use "just" fits in the tube and drive it out.


----------

